# Thursday Will Be A PERFECT "Chili Day" ! ! !



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

GRAMPA Dave's Chili

INGREDIENTS :

1 lb. - 80% Ground Chuck
2 Cans - Great Value "Chili-Ready" Tomatoes ( Wal-Mart brand name )
1 Can - Dark Red Kidney Beans
1 Can - Light Red Kidney Beans
1 Can - Tomato Sauce
1 Large - Green Pepper ( Diced )
1 Medium Vidalia Onion ( Diced )
1 Tablespoon - Chili Powder ( "Safe" Starting Point )
4 - Beef Bouillon Cubes
4 oz. - Sliced Mushrooms ( Optional )
Garlic ( As Desired )
Black Pepper ( As Desired )
Seasoned Salt ( As Desired )
Cayenne Pepper ( As Desired - Use Sparingly )

PREPARATION & COOKING :

(1) Combine ALL Ingredients, EXCEPT the GROUND CHUCK and the ONIONS in a large pot and heat over Medium-High heat, stirring occasionally.

(2) Brown Ground Chuck and DRAIN THOROUGHLY ( Add a sprinkling of additional Seasonings as listed above, if desired, to add flavor during cooking ). Add to Ingredients prepared in Step 1.

(3) Place Diced Onions in a large skillet and saute them, until brown ( They are cooked separately to prevent an "overpowering" Onion flavor in the Chili ) Additional seasoning may be used, if desired . . . DRAIN THOROUGHLY and add to Pot.

(4) Add the GROUND CHUCK and ONIONS to the pot and stir until thoroughly mixed in. Add water, as needed ( it will simmer out during cooking )

(5) Cook Chili over MEDIUM-HIGH heat, until it comes to a BUBBLING Boil, stirring occasionally . . . REDUCE Heat to MEDIUM-LOW and allow to cook for at least TWO HOURS, stirring occasionally . . . DO NOT ALLOW Chili to RE-BOIL and LOWER HEAT, as needed.

(6) "TASTE-TEST" During Cooking and Adjust Seasonings, as desired . . . SERVE & ENJOY ! ! !


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Yep, I cooked a two gallon pot for Christmas and froze it in quart bags for just such days.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

flathead said:


> Yep, I cooked a two gallon pot for Christmas and froze it in quart bags for just such days.


I do the same thing with freezing it . . . Works great !!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I broke out some of my chili tonight . . . Added a little shredded cheese and a big dollop of sour cream . . . PERFECT ! ! !


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Chili is always better after sitting in the fridge overnight. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Got a pot going on in the AM, but with a twist. Got 90# of corned beef briskets last week and ground up 60# for canning and making brats and burger. Froze the burger in 4 patties, a pound to the pack. So instead of regular hamburger, the batch tomorry gets done with corned beef briskets. Oh, about the other case. That goes into Ruebens and crockpot and cabbage.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Where did you score 90 lbs of corned beef briskets?? How much a lb?

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finger, I had rain checks from St. Pattys day last year when they run out. I cashed them in while I could.


----------

